# Westbound LSL timetable in Albany now



## guest (Feb 20, 2016)

I have heard about timetable changes/adjustments due to platform work going on in Albany - what time should the LSL (#449) arrive in Albany, and what time does the combined train depart? In about a week's time?

Thanks


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 20, 2016)

The times listed in the public timetable dated 1/16/16 are accurate. 449 still departs Boston at 1250hrs and is scheduled to arrive in ALB at 1800hrs. However, 449 is running as a stub section between BOS and ALB only, necessitating a transfer to 49 at ALB. They no longer drill the train to make a combined 449/49 in ALB. The entire CHI section originates in NYP.

The scheduled departure time from ALB still remains the same as long as everything is running on time.


----------



## guest (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

